# Questions you always wanted to ask



## LoveisYou (Apr 18, 2011)

I will call this the question thread, I have a lot of questions....this thread are for those if us who have questions, hopefully we will be able to provide answers here too 

_What exactly is a stronghold? I hear people talk about strongholds all the time, but I don't really understand it, what are the Biblical basis for this concept?_


----------



## kiesha8185 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great thread!

My understanding of a stronghold is that it is an unhealthy attachment to something or someone used as a tool by the enemy to keep you bound or enslaved.  It is meant to hinder or retard your spiritual growth in Christ.  As far as biblical basis for it, I hope someone else can chime in....but I hope that make sense.

My question is...

_Is it possible to change God's mind?  I guess I'm a little confused when it comes to knowing that God is sovereign.  If He is sovereign, then how is prayer and fasting come into the equation...does our ability to fast and pray as believers somehow supercede God's will and/or timing?_


----------



## Crown (Apr 19, 2011)

LoveisYou said:


> _What exactly is a stronghold? I hear people talk about strongholds all the time, but I don't really understand it, what are the Biblical basis for this concept?_



Stronghold : a place of security or survival, or refuge; a fortified place or a fortress.

 God is The Stronghold.

 When we don’t trust Him or wait upon Him, or when we put someone else or something else before Him, this substitute can become our stronghold instead of Him.

 Ezekiel 24:21
Say to the people of Israel, ‘This is what the Sovereign LORD says: I am about to desecrate my sanctuary—the *stronghold* in which you take pride, the delight of your eyes, the object of your affection. The sons and daughters you left behind will fall by the sword.

 Ezekiel 24:25
“And you, son of man, on the day I take away their *stronghold*, their joy and glory, the delight of their eyes, their heart’s desire, and their sons and daughters as well—

 Psalm 52:7
“Here now is the man who did not make God his *stronghold* but trusted in his great wealth and grew strong by destroying others!”

   [FONT=&quot]Jeremiah 51:53[FONT=&quot]
Even if Babylon ascends to the heavens and fortifies her lofty *stronghold*, I will send destroyers against her,” declares the LORD.

[/FONT]Lamentations 2:5
The Lord is like an enemy; he has swallowed up Israel. He has swallowed up all her palaces and destroyed her *stronghold*s. He has multiplied mourning and lamentation for Daughter Judah.

Joel 3:16[/FONT]       
The LORD will roar from Zion and thunder from Jerusalem; the earth and the heavens will tremble. But the LORD will be a refuge for his people, a *stronghold* for the people of Israel.

Micah 5:11
I will destroy the cities of your land and tear down all your *stronghold*s.

Zechariah 9:3
Tyre has built herself a *stronghold*; she has heaped up silver like dust, and gold like the dirt of the streets.

2 Corinthians 10:4
The weapons we fight with are not the weapons of the world. On the contrary, they have divine power to demolish *stronghold*s.


----------



## Crown (Apr 19, 2011)

kiesha8185 said:


> Great thread!
> My question is...
> 
> _Is it possible to change God's mind?  I guess I'm a little confused when it comes to knowing that God is sovereign.  If He is sovereign, then how is prayer and fasting come into the equation...does our ability to fast and pray as believers somehow supercede God's will and/or timing?_



We have been created in His own image, after His likeness.
The better way to have a certain understanding of Him is to look at Him as a parent, a Father.

We can’t change His Supreme Will to destroy sin , to save and to be with us; the events and times for this accomplishment.

But, with prayer and fast and requests (ask), we can change paths and times.
  [FONT=&quot]YES! He is so good![/FONT]


----------



## Crown (Apr 19, 2011)

My question :
Why are people always trying to give a sex to God (I am not talking about the Messiah) when He, God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; *male and female created he them* (Gen 1:27) ?

 In the same vein :
Why are people always trying to put a race/color on God (I am not talking about the Messiah) when [FONT=&quot]from *one blood* He made all the nations, that they should inhabit the whole earth (Acts 17:26) ?

Black... and White, Men and Women do this. I don't understand why.
[/FONT]


----------



## softblackcotton (Apr 19, 2011)

Questions I know I will never get an answer to until I get to ask God, Himself:

1) Where did God come from?

2) If there is God, the Father and God, the Son, is there a mother? Can The Father have a Son without a Mother? Is the Holy Spirit, just God, the mother, without a name? 

3) In Genesis 2:18-22 Why, intially, did God only make a male human being, but male and female everything else? Why did God only realize after Adam could not find a suitable partner amongst the animals that He should make Eve? Do you realize that that means the thought of woman only came after Adam did not see a partner in any of the animals?


----------



## Aviah (Apr 19, 2011)

softblackcotton said:


> Questions I know I will never get an answer to until I get to ask God, Himself:
> 
> 1) Where did God come from?
> 
> ...




Not sure why God made Adam alone at first, but I don't think she was just an afterthought. Adam only had one half of what it took to make the world go on, if you know what I mean. She had to come on the scene eventually.
I also think if you are going to lead someone, you have to go there first. If Adam was meant to be leading Eve it might have made more sense that way. This is all IMO by the way.


----------



## Crown (Apr 20, 2011)

softblackcotton said:


> Questions I know I will never get an answer to until I get to ask God, Himself:
> 
> 1) Where did God come from?


 As you said, don’t waste your time with this : we can’t have the exact answer in flesh. Impossible!
Just accept that He is the Self Existent One.
He is EXISTENCE  and all (not-yet-exist/existent * inanimate/animated * material/spiritual…) come from Him.





softblackcotton said:


> 3) In Genesis 2:18-22 Why, intially, did God only make a male human being, but male and female everything else?
> I don’t understand this belief ^ (your question).
> God created he him; *male and female* created he them. (Gen 1:27)
> 
> ...


 
Just her body! From 1 creature, God separated the human created male and female in 2 creatures one male, the man; one female, the woman : Wonderful!


----------



## Crown (Apr 20, 2011)

> Questions I know I will never get an answer to until I get to ask God, Himself:
> 
> 2) If there is God, the Father and God, the Son, is there a mother? Can The Father have a Son without a Mother? Is the Holy Spirit, just God, the mother, without a name?


 Totally twisted up !!! Not you, no, no, no.
  [FONT=&quot]The doctrine behind this belief. I wont go there.
But, please, keep [/FONT][FONT=&quot]searching, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]praying and asking for revelation, with the guidance of the Holy Spirit of God.[/FONT]


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 20, 2011)

Why allow sin and all its consequences?  Couldn't there have been a better way?


----------



## Crown (Apr 22, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Why allow sin and all its consequences?  Couldn't there have been a better way?



Job 11 *Who has preceded Me*, that I should pay him? Everything under heaven is Mine.

Rom. 19 You will say to me then, “Why does He still find fault? For who has resisted His will?” 20 But indeed, *O man, who are you to reply against God*? Will the thing formed say to him who formed _it_, “Why have you made me like this?”

Lam.     38 _Is it_ not from the mouth of the Most High That woe and well-being proceed?    39 *Why should a living man complain*, A man for the punishment of his sins?  40 Let us search out and examine our ways, And turn back to the LORD;  41 Let us lift our hearts and hands To God in heaven.

  [FONT=&quot]Rom. 33 Oh, the depth of the riches both of the wisdom and knowledge of God! How *unsearchable *_are_ His judgments and His ways past finding out! 
       34 _“ For who has known the_ _mind of the LORD?_
_Or_ _*who has become His counselor?*”_
       35 _“ Or_ _who has first given to Him_
_And it shall be repaid to him?”_
36 For of Him and through Him and to Him _are_ all things, to whom _be_ glory forever.[/FONT]


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Why allow sin and all its consequences? Couldn't there have been a better way?


 
There could not have been a better way, Because Satan says that No one wants to obey God, No one, first he felt that he should not have to follow any laws he are any of the angels because they are surpreme beings.  Second, he would be a better suited to be God then God himself. 

So of course God could have destroyed Satan then and there but that leaves a question there for the angels. Was Satan correct. We must obey God or we Die? Are his Laws fair?

God gives all a choice, all of his creatures have a choice of what they want to follow, he doesn't want robots, he wants us to follow him because we want to.  

So begins the Challenge who will follow Satan and who will follow God and his laws. 
The most important thing to learn is Sin cannot exist with God. Once and for all he will completely destroy sin Forever, it will never ever reign again. 

"Thine heart was lifted up because of thy beauty, thou hast corrupted thy wisdom by reason of thy brightness." Ezekiel 28:17. "For thou hast said in thine heart, ... I will exalt my throne above the stars of God: ... I will be like the most High." Isaiah 14:13, 14. 

Pride, jealousy, discontent, and self-exaltation arose in his life. Lucifer decided to attempt to unseat God and then demand that all worship him. It was treason of the worst kind.

Worship is the key factor in the ongoing warfare between God and Satan. People were created to be happy and fulfilled only when they worship God solely. Not even unfallen angels of heaven are to be worshiped (Revelation 22:8, 9). Satan sought worship in the beginning. Centuries later, when he tempted Jesus in the wilderness, worship was still the central issue (Matthew 4:8-11). In these last days, God is calling upon all people to worship Him (Revelation 14:6,7). This so infuriates Satan that he will try to force people to worship him or else be killed (Revelation 13:15). 

(Joshua 24:15 ) 
God created Lucifer a perfect, sinless angel. Lucifer made a devil of himself. Freedom to choose is a cornerstone principle of God's government. God knew Lucifer would sin when He created him. If at that point God had refused to create him, He would have been repudiating that prime principle of free choice. 
So, knowing full well what Lucifer would do, God still created him. The same facts apply to the creation of Adam and Eve. And, closer to home, these facts apply to you and me. God knows before we are born how we will live, but even so, He permits us to live and choose whether to endorse His government or Satan's. God is willing to be misunderstood and falsely accused and blamed for ages, while taking the time to allow every person to freely choose whom he will follow. 

*Why didn't God destroy the devil when he sinned, and thus end the sin problem? (1 Corinthians 4:9 ) *

Because sin was something completely new in God's universe, and its inhabitants did not understand it. Probably even Lucifer himself did not fully comprehend it at first. Lucifer was a brilliant, highly respected angelic leader. His approach was doubtless one of great concern for heaven and the angels. It possibly ran something like this: "Heaven is good, but it would be improved with more angel input. Too much unchallenged authority (as the Father and Son have) tends to blind leaders to real life. Angels should not be required to take orders. We should give orders. God knows my suggestions are correct, and He is feeling threatened. We must not permit our noble leaders who are out of touch to jeopardize the very existence of heaven. They will listen if we move in unison. We must not be weak; we must act. Otherwise, we will all be ruined by a government that doesn't appreciate us." 

*One-Third of the Angels Joined Lucifer *
Lucifer's arguments convinced many angels, and one-third joined him. If God had destroyed Lucifer immediately, some angelic beings who did not fully understand God's character may have begun to worship God through fear, saying, "Lucifer may have been correct. Be careful. If you differ with God, He may kill you." So nothing would have been settled. Instead, the problem would have been heightened. 

*God Accepts Only Loving, Voluntary Service *
The only service acceptable to God is cheerful, voluntary service prompted by love. Obedience for any other reason is unacceptable.

*God Is Giving Satan Time to Demonstrate His Principles*
Satan claimed he had a better plan for the government of the universe. God is giving him time to demonstrate its principles. The Lord will abolish sin only after every soul in the universe is convinced that Satan's government is unfair, hateful, ruthless, lying, and destructive.

*The Universe Is Watching This World *
The Bible says, "We are made a spectacle [margin says "theatre"] unto the world, and to angels, and to men." 1 Corinthians 4:9. The entire universe is watching as we each play a part in the controversy between Christ and Satan. As the controversy ends, every soul will fully understand the principles of both kingdoms and will have chosen to follow either Christ or Satan. Those who have chosen to ally with sin and Satan will be destroyed with him, and God's people will be taken to the eternal safety of their heavenly home.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2011)

softblackcotton said:


> Questions I know I will never get an answer to until I get to ask God, Himself:
> 
> 1) Where did God come from?
> 
> ...


 
in this I can only give my personal opinion.  Like you. I have questions that only the Father can answers and those questions are fine. Try not to think about them to often, these type of questions only give me a headache.  I imagine that this earth is very unique in that we have physical relationships with one another. I imagine that other worlds do not. We also have sin on this earth so things are drastically different in our world. I believe that our loving father loves us with an unimaginable love and that he does not distinguish us one from another in terms of lesser, we are lesser then our husbands and we are the weaker sex, We are and truthfully, I am glad. I can't bear to deal with the stuff my husband has to endure, not at all he can have that and everything that comes with it. or fix and struggle with my house, do we woman do these things yes and some love it and some like me don't want to be bothered with it. I prefer that my husband be the head of the house.  But we woman are very strong as well, in our child bearing in our love and compassion and kindness and warmth and gentleness and forgiveness, and our comforting.  we are most loving creatures and we are blessed by God in a special way.  This is what I treasure from God that my arms are always open to embrace anyone that needs a loving hug and my children are comforted by my presence.  God is all knowing and all seeing and he knew that man would need that comfort that shoulder to lean on and real woman provide this solace for them. We are also firm as a rock when needed.   This my own personal opinion.  Shimmie is most wonderful at expressing us woman and I am sure she will chime in at some point with most wonderful blessing words that express more closely of our stand in Gods eyes as women.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Apr 25, 2011)

Questions I have..as I have made the decision t turn my life over to Christ fully and completely. I have many questions and pardon my ignorance as I am not an experienced Christian like the rest of you.

1. Why did God choose Israel as his chosen people? Or so it seems to me. Are they favored above others?

2. I'm confused about receiving forgiveness. Jesus died for our sins but does that mean people don't have to as for forgiveness? Or it it that you must realize you've sinned and beg for forgiveness? How simple or complex is it?

3. This may be the dumbest one of all but aren't Jesus and God 2 entirely different people? I see them being referred to interchangeably. But isn't God the Father and Jesus the Son?

4. If God is forgiving why does both Heaven and Hell exist? Does that mean that there is a such thing as its too late to be forgiven?

5. When the Bible refers to "eternal life" what does that mean? Are we in heaven still living or does that have some deeper meaning that escapes me?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 27, 2011)

*2. I'm confused about receiving forgiveness. Jesus died for our sins but does that mean people don't have to as for forgiveness? Or it it that you must realize you've sinned and beg for forgiveness? How simple or complex is it?*

Is pretty simple, we all sin and are worthy of death, the wages of sin is death, but Jesus paid the price for us. We ask Jesus to use his blood that he has shed for us to cover our sins. There is a record in heaven of our sins, but when we ask for forgiveness Jesus blood removes it, Thank you Jesus for that, its not completely gone, why because we have a tendency for repeating the same sins. So we keep asking for forgiveness for sins we know we committed and for sins we committed unknowingly and we pray for others sins as well. at the point where that sin is no longer a struggle for us I believe its remove, God said he would remember our past sins no more so at some point in our journey it will be removed.  We also pray that we do not committee these same sins over and over again, there is a point where we can no longer be forgiven for those sins because our hearts will harden and we will no longer think to ask for forgiveness so its important to make every effort not to continue committing the same sins, knowing full way the priced that was paid for us. 
Also you can ask others to pray for you to help overcome some difficult sins, there are some things we tell each other and there are some things that are only for God and God alone. Some sins are a burden to others.
for instance,  I use to go to a church that requires you to have disciple partner and that person you are to dump all your sins on, can you imagine what a burden that was for that person. Only God should carry that not us humans, what are we do with all that information on a person its to much. but some things we can share and ask others to pray for us to keep us stronger in that area.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 27, 2011)

Eternity,

Those who are alive and remain and those who died in Christ will spend 1,000.00 years with God in heaven in that great and wonderful city.  
Rev 20: 4
; and they lived and reigned with Christ a thousand years. (This is partial portion of the scriptures.) 
 5But the rest of the dead lived not again until the thousand years were finished. This is the first resurrection. (This also indicated that the dead, is truly dead or asleep and not in heaven and not in hell.)
"I saw thrones, and they sat upon them, and judgment was given unto them ... and they lived and reigned with Christ a thousand years." Revelation 20:4. "Do ye not know that the saints shall judge the world? ... Know ye not that we shall judge angels?" 1 Corinthians 6:2, 3. ( These angels are fallen angels.)
It says the saints, those that are alive and remain and those who have died in Christ will go to heaven and judge the world. That is what the saints will be doing in heaven for 1,000.00 years.  
And I John saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down from God out of heaven. ... And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men." Revelation 21:2, 3. "Behold, the day of the Lord cometh." "And his feet shall stand in that day upon the mount of Olives, which is before Jerusalem on the east, and the mount of Olives shall cleave in the midst thereof. ... And the Lord my God shall come, and all the saints with thee." "All the land shall be turned as a plain from Geba to Rimmon south of Jerusalem." Zechariah 14:1, 4, 5, 10.
So the Great City will come out of heaven and sit on the earth causing it to become flat. All of the saints will be in the great city. Then Judgments will begin on the earth those who have died lost will awaken for judgment. 
The rest of the dead [those who were wicked] lived not again until the thousand years were finished." Revelation 20:5. "All that are in the graves shall hear his voice, And shall come forth; they that have done good, unto the resurrection of life; and they that have done evil, unto the resurrection of damnation." John 5:28, 29.
Eternity is for those who love God and has served him faithfully, they will see heaven, they will see the new earth after it is replenish and made anew.  The holy city will be here on this earth and God will live with his people.  Eternity is not for all of God creatures on this earth. Eternity is a gift from God to us for our faithfulness and also we have shown that his laws are just and that we willingly desire to serve God with our whole heart and that is the promise he has given us for obeying him.  Sin will be forever destroyed it will not live again. Death will be destroyed it will no longer live again. Fire came down from God out of heaven, and devoured them. And the devil that deceived them was cast into ... the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death." Revelation 20:9, 10; 21:8. "The wicked ... shall be ashes under the soles of your feet in the day that I shall do this, saith the Lord of hosts." Malachi 4:3.


----------



## Crown (Apr 27, 2011)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Questions I have..as I have made the decision t turn my life over to Christ fully and completely. I have many questions and pardon my ignorance as I am not an experienced Christian like the rest of you.
> 
> 1. Why did God choose Israel as his chosen people? Or so it seems to me. Are they favored above others?
> 
> ...


 _1. Why did God choose Israel as his chosen people? Or so it seems to me. Are they favored above others?_

Deut. 9 : 6 *Understand, then, that it is not because of your righteousness that the LORD your God is giving you this good land to possess, for you are a stiff-necked people*.

Ps. 106 :  4 Remember me, LORD, when you show favor to your people, come to my aid when you save them, that I may enjoy the prosperity of your chosen ones, that I may share in the joy of your nation and join your inheritance in giving praise. 6 We have sinned, even as our ancestors did; we have done wrong and acted wickedly. 7 When our ancestors were in Egypt, they gave no thought to your miracles; they did not remember your many kindnesses, and they rebelled by the sea, the Red Sea. 8 *Yet he saved them for his name’s sake, to make his mighty power known*. 


_2. I'm confused about receiving forgiveness. Jesus died for our sins but does that mean people don't have to as for forgiveness? Or it it that you must realize you've sinned and beg for forgiveness? How simple or complex is it?_

*Come to Him*
Mat. 28 “Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest.
Acts 2 : 38 Peter replied, “Repent and be baptized, every one of you, in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins. And you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. 39 The promise is for you and your children and for all who are far off—for all whom the Lord our God will call.”
1Jn 2 : 12 I am writing to you, dear children, because your sins have been forgiven on account of his name.

*Learn from Him*
Rom. 6 : 6 For we know that our old self was crucified with him so that the body ruled by sin might be done away with, that we should no longer be slaves to sin— 7 because anyone who has died has been set free from sin.
11 In the same way, count yourselves dead to sin but alive to God in Christ Jesus. 12 Therefore do not let sin reign in your mortal body so that you obey its evil desires. 13 Do not offer any part of yourself to sin as an instrument of wickedness, but rather offer yourselves to God as those who have been brought from death to life; and offer every part of yourself to him as an instrument of righteousness. 14 For sin shall no longer be your master, because you are not under the law, but under grace.
18 You have been set free from sin and have become slaves to righteousness.

*Grow with/to Him*
1Jn.1 : 8 If we claim to be without sin, we deceive ourselves and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness. 10 If we claim we have not sinned, we make him out to be a liar and his word is not in us.
1 My dear children, I write this to you so that you will not sin. But if anybody does sin, we have an advocate with the Father—Jesus Christ, the Righteous One. 2 He is the atoning sacrifice for our sins, and not only for ours but also for the sins of the whole world.
4 Everyone who sins breaks the law; in fact, sin is lawlessness. 5 But you know that he appeared so that he might take away our sins. And in him is no sin. 6 No one who lives in him keeps on sinning. No one who continues to sin has either seen him or known him. 
 7 Dear children, do not let anyone lead you astray. The one who does what is right is righteous, just as he is righteous. 8 The one who does what is sinful is of the devil, because the devil has been sinning from the beginning. The reason the Son of God appeared was to destroy the devil’s work. 9 No one who is born of God will continue to sin, because God’s seed remains in them; they cannot go on sinning, because they have been born of God. 10 This is how we know who the children of God are and who the children of the devil are: Anyone who does not do what is right is not God’s child, nor is anyone who does not love their brother and sister. 

*Remain in Him*
Jn. 15 : 5 “I am the vine; you are the branches. If you remain in me and I in you, you will bear much fruit; apart from me you can do nothing. 6 If you do not remain in me, you are like a branch that is thrown away and withers; such branches are picked up, thrown into the fire and burned. 7 If you remain in me and my words remain in you, ask whatever you wish, and it will be done for you. 8 This is to my Father’s glory, that you bear much fruit, showing yourselves to be my disciples.


----------



## Crown (Apr 27, 2011)

_3. This may be the dumbest one of all but aren't Jesus and God 2 entirely different people? I see them being referred to interchangeably. But isn't God the Father and Jesus the Son?_

Deut. 6 :  4 Hear, O Israel: The LORD(YHWH) our God, the LORD(YHWH) *is one*.

Os. 3 : 4 “But I have been the LORD your God ever since you came out of Egypt. *You shall acknowledge no God but me, no Savior except me*.

Is. 9 : 6 For to us a child is born, to us a son is given, and the government will be on his shoulders. And *he will be called* Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, *Everlasting Father*, Prince of Peace.

Mat. 1: 23 “The virgin will conceive and give birth to a son, and they will call him Immanuel” (which means “*God with us*”).

Jn. 1: 1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
14 *The Word became flesh*  and made his dwelling among us. We have seen his glory, the glory of the  one and only Son, who came from the Father, full of grace and truth. 

Jn. 10 : 30 *I and the Father are one*.”

Jn. 14 : 9 Jesus answered: “Don’t you know me, Philip, even after I have been among you such a long time? *Anyone who has seen me has seen the Father*. How can you say, ‘Show us the Father’? 10 Don’t you believe that I am in the Father, and that the Father is in me? The words I say to you I do not speak on my own authority. Rather, it is the Father, living in me, who is doing his work. 11 Believe me when I say that I am in the Father and the Father is in me; or at least believe on the evidence of the works themselves.

Col. 1 : 15 *The Son is the image of the invisible God*, the firstborn over all creation. 16 For in him all things were created: things in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or powers or rulers or authorities; all things have been created through him and for him. 17 He is before all things, and in him all things hold together. 18 And he is the head of the body, the church; he is the beginning and the firstborn from among the dead, so that in everything he might have the supremacy. 19 *For God was pleased to have all his fullness dwell in him*, 20 and through him to reconcile to himself all things, whether things on earth or things in heaven, by making peace through his blood, shed on the cross.

Col. 2 : 9 *For in Christ all the fullness of the Deity lives in bodily form*…

  [FONT=&quot]Heb. 1 :2 but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed heir of all things, and through whom also he made the universe. 3 *The Son is the radiance of God’s glory and the exact representation of his being*, sustaining all things by his powerful word.
[/FONT]


----------



## Crown (Apr 27, 2011)

_4. If God is forgiving why does both Heaven and Hell exist? Does that mean that there is a such thing as its too late to be forgiven?_

I am not sure that I understand your point.
Heaven exists. The throne of God is in Heaven.

Hell is commonly used by some instead of grave (sheol).
For me, the meaning of hell is separation from God.
I prefer to say hell fire when talking about the final destination for the wicked (second death – Rev 20:14).

Concerning forgiveness, I believe you can ask for it until the last breath. But, why wait ?


_5. When the Bible refers to "eternal life" what does that mean? Are we in heaven still living or does that have some deeper meaning that escapes me? _

Abba Father, the Everlasting One, is Love and Life.
We can have the _eternal life_ through His Holy Spirit, the Set Apart Spirit : there is no other way.
If someone is filled with the Holy Spirit, this person is in heaven while still living, because the Holy Spirit is Heaven and in Heaven, while ministering the children of God.

Gal. 5 : 25 Since we *live by the Spirit*, let us keep in step with the Spirit.

Rom. 8 : 38 For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39 neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 27, 2011)

Crown said:


> Job 11 *Who has preceded Me*, that I should pay him? Everything under heaven is Mine.
> 
> Rom. 19 You will say to me then, “Why does He still find fault? For who has resisted His will?” 20 But indeed, *O man, who are you to reply against God*? Will the thing formed say to him who formed _it_, “Why have you made me like this?”
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response.  Yes, I know these things.  It was more an emotional question, not actual.  I do not believe that I cannot ask my G-d why.  I was in no way demanding He respond to me as in a complaint and ungratefulness,  but as a daughter, simply wondering. And the answers are in Judaism, right through Christ's sacrifice.  It simply is the way He chose.  I still will ask Him why when I meet Him and I won't be afraid because this is how He made us, to ask.  So, in essence, asking why these ways have been made are different from belittling and mocking them.  That's not what I was doing.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 27, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> *There could not have been a better way,* Because Satan says that No one wants to obey God, No one, first he felt that he should not have to follow any laws he are any of the angels because they are surpreme beings.  Second, he would be a better suited to be God then God himself.
> 
> 
> *God gives all a choice,* all of his creatures have a choice of what they want to follow, he doesn't want robots, he wants us to follow him because we want to.
> ...




Or it could be that it was His will to demonstrate His mercy.  I'm sure there were infinite ways, this is just the one He chose.  And freedom is definitely given.  However, before one knew sin, even Lucifer, G-d could have put on the reins.  But He chose not to, perhaps for the reason I stated above.  I don't think sin was completely new but rather than no one had sinned yet.  I believe that G-d is the author of both good and evil, how else could any of it exist?  Note, I didn't state that He forces evil nor that He encourages it nor commits it, but that He authored it as a contrast, perhaps?


----------



## Crown (Apr 27, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Thank you for your response.  Yes, I know these things.  It was more an emotional question, not actual.  I do not believe that I cannot ask my G-d why.  I was in no way demanding He respond to me as in a complaint and ungratefulness,  but as a daughter, simply wondering. And the answers are in Judaism, right through Christ's sacrifice.  It simply is the way He chose.  *I still will ask Him why when I meet Him and I won't be afraid because this is how He made us, to ask.*  So, in essence, asking why these ways have been made are different from belittling and mocking them.  That's not what I was doing.  Thanks anyway.





I've asked Him these same questions as a daughter, and what I posted is what I have had as answer. I am satisfied. I won't ask again when I meet Him, and you neither (I think) - (there will be so much to do..., and we will understand all, because we will be like Him).

BTW, my posts are not necessarily for you (even if I quote you).
I write when and where (threads) I have the inspiration to do so.


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 29, 2011)

kiesha8185 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> _Is it possible to change God's mind? I guess I'm a little confused when it comes to knowing that God is sovereign. If He is sovereign, then how is prayer and fasting come into the equation...does our ability to fast and pray as believers somehow supercede God's will and/or timing?_


 
kiesha8185

God wants us to ask and believe that he will answer our prayers. It is up to HIM weather the answer will be yes/no/wait.  He is not a slave to our requests. They do not supercede his soverignty. Two examples come to mind.

King Hezakiah was going to die. God had sent Isaiah to tell him. Hezekiah prayed and lamented that God spare his life and God did. He sent Isaiah back to Hezekiah to tell him he had been given 15 more years (Isaiah 38)

The other example is that God was going to punish Isreal for her misdeeds. But before he did he said that he was looking for someone to stand in the gap for them. Someone to pray to him on Isreals behalf so that he wouldnt punish them...meaning He was willing and looking to "change his mind" at someones request (Ezekial 22:30)

He was no less God for having reversed His decision. Remebemr, God in all his omniscience already knows what will happen (so its not like He's caught off gaurd by a prayer and doesnt know what to do lol). He already knows what requests will be made of Him and what His answers will be.


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 29, 2011)

Crown said:


> My question :
> Why are people always trying to give a sex to God (I am not talking about the Messiah) when He, God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; *male and female created he them* (Gen 1:27) ?
> 
> In the same vein :
> ...


 Crown

We are victims of our own limited thinking. It is unnatural for us to address a living being without putting a gender to it (in latin languages all nouns have a gender-la or el) and its seems a little disrepectful to call God "it".

But then we get into people wanting God to identify with them (woman/man/black/white) to uplift themselves instead of identifying with God to uplift Him.


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 29, 2011)

softblackcotton said:


> Questions I know I will never get an answer to until I get to ask God, Himself:
> 
> 1) Where did God come from?
> 
> ...


 
softblackcotton

1. God never came from anywhere. He always was. I know that sounds like it didnt explain anything but we have to step outside of our human limitations. God dwells outside of time (He is not limited to time nor space). Time is something God created. Thats why in Genesis it says in the begining God created (not God was created). He also emphasizes in Revelation that he IS the beginging and ending. 

Everything that is created comes from a creator greater than itself. There is nothing greater than God. He was not created or came from somewhere, He always was.

2. God the father and God the son are relational descriptions. It does not literally mean that God birthed a child.  The terms father and son and used to describe the intimacy of the relationship between God and Jesus. All three are equal in all divine attributes and defer to one another in their individual roles.

3. God knows all. There is never a time where he does not "realize" something. So we must, once again, step outside of our human faculty and look from Gods point of view. When we make a decision and then change it later it is usually because we have gathered new information (formerly unknown to us) and can now make a better choice.  In Gods case, since he knows all we cant say that He made an uninformed choice by creatig man first, then woman later. He knew what he was doing. The better question is why did he choose to do it that way.

The answer to that is...i dunno. lol. maybe he wanted some earthly decisions to be made by Adam (naming the animals etc.) before Eve came along. Maybe he wanted Adam to experiance human lonliness so that he would value Eve more. I dont know.


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 29, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Why allow sin and all its consequences? Couldn't there have been a better way?


 
Guitarhero

 The choice to love is stronger then a forced love. God loves us not because he HAS to but because he has made the intentional choice to love us, not based on our faults/righteousness but for the sake of himself (God is love).

So he gave us a choice of weather to love Him back or not.  You can't have a choice without at least two options. So we could choose to do what is right or what is wrong...sin or salvation...love him or hate/ignore him...free will.  But along with that free will comes consequences (good and bad). Not consequences because he wants us to go to hell, but consequences so that we will learn from our and others mistakes. 

He wants us to choose to love Him. To choose to flee from sin. 

And since I believe in the omniscience of God...there couldnt have been a better way...


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 29, 2011)

@pinkchocolatedaisy
answers in pink



pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Questions I have..as I have made the decision t turn my life over to Christ fully and completely. I have many questions and pardon my ignorance as I am not an experienced Christian like the rest of you.
> 
> 1. Why did God choose Israel as his chosen people? Or so it seems to me. Are they favored above others?
> 
> ...


 
ETA: now the answers are in pink lol


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 29, 2011)

.............
....


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 29, 2011)

Crown said:


> I've asked Him these same  questions as a daughter, and what I posted is what I have had as answer.*  I am satisfied. I won't ask again when I meet Him, and you neither *(I  think) - (there will be so much to do..., and we will understand all,  because we will be like Him).
> 
> BTW, my posts are not necessarily for you (even if I quote you).
> *I write when and where (threads) I have the inspiration to do so.*



I can appreciate that but that is not at all for you to determine.  We are two different individuals.  He already knows what my questions are going to be...we're in communication all the time.  As far as inspiration, kewl, but the tone of what you wrote and quoted was midguided "how dare you ask, who do you think you are."  Those would have applied to me if I were MOCKING G-d, which I wasn't.   I'm only being honest.


----------



## Crown (Apr 29, 2011)

My word can NOT be separated from me in two different persons !!!

In the Scriptures, Wisdom is personified :
Prov. 9 : 1 Wisdom has built her house; she has set up its seven pillars.
 Prov. 1 : 20 Out in the open wisdom calls aloud, she raises her voice in the public square; 21 on top of the wall she cries out, at the city gate she makes her speech: 22 “How long will you who are simple love your simple ways? How long will mockers delight in mockery and fools hate knowledge? 23 Repent at my rebuke! Then I will pour out my thoughts to you, I will make known to you my teachings.

But, we know what does that mean. This is not another person who is called Wisdom!

I wonder why so many Christians separate the Everlasting/Eternal Spirit from His Word and from His Holy Spirit in 3 different persons ???

I know this doctrine came from the First Council of Nicaea (325), not from the Apostles.  Please, don’t try to explain it to me :
  [FONT=&quot]Because HE is Spirit and He is One and the Messiah is the only person who reveals Him.[/FONT]


----------



## LoveisYou (Apr 30, 2011)

For people who are mentally ill (especially for those with severe mental illnesses), how do you think God assess whether they have accepted Christ or not?


----------



## kiesha8185 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for this!  It really breaks it down for me, thank you!



CoilyFields said:


> @kiesha8185
> 
> God wants us to ask and believe that he will answer our prayers. It is up to HIM weather the answer will be yes/no/wait. He is not a slave to our requests. They do not supercede his soverignty. Two examples come to mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiesha8185 (May 1, 2011)

Crown said:


> My question :
> Why are people always trying to give a sex to God (I am not talking about the Messiah) when He, God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; *male and female created he them* (Gen 1:27) ?
> 
> In the same vein :
> ...


 
I agree.  

It is just human nature to categorize things and I think we do that with God for one of two reasons: 1) to apply human characteristics to Him so that we can relate to Him 2) to put Him in a box so that our finite minds can try and grasp the infinite God.


----------



## kiesha8185 (May 1, 2011)

Can a Christian lose their salvation?  I recently had a discussion about this with other believers; I believe that they cannot.  What do you all think?


----------



## softblackcotton (May 1, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> @softblackcotton
> 
> 1. God never came from anywhere. He always was. I know that sounds like it didnt explain anything but we have to step outside of our human limitations. God dwells outside of time (He is not limited to time nor space). Time is something God created. Thats why in Genesis it says in the begining God created (not God was created). He also emphasizes in Revelation that he IS the beginging and ending.
> 
> ...


 
CoilyFields, these are some very excellent answers. You are right we can not rely on human reasoning to figure out God.


----------



## blazingthru (May 1, 2011)

kiesha8185 said:


> Can a Christian lose their salvation?  I recently had a discussion about this with other believers; I believe that they cannot.  What do you all think?


  Yes a Christian can lose his/her salvation.  Everyday we are to commit ourselves to Christ because everyday we have Satan challenging us more and more especially now as we draw closer to the end.  It becomes difficult not to fall back into our old habits, ideals, feelings and so forth. Also there are new truths we will learn as we read the word and for some people it pulls them away from God. Case in point, my daughter was baptized and declared her faith but she was young when she did it, she was committed but as she got older she realize that she was not ready for that straight and narrow she wanted the far and wide because everything is so fascinating for her and that is our life, the world is always pulling us away from God. Who controls the world Satan, this world is his and for us to remain Christians and draw closer to God its a daily commitment. Thats is also why as Christians we spend a lot of time on our knees, it is not an easy life. If it is something is wrong. If your not going through something something ain't right, however God does give us time of peace. 
*Hebrews 10:23, 24,26*
 23Let us hold fast the profession of our faith without wavering; (for he is faithful that promised
24And let us consider one another to provoke unto love and to good works:
26For if we sin wilfully after that we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins,


----------



## CoilyFields (May 2, 2011)

kiesha8185 said:


> Can a Christian lose their salvation? I recently had a discussion about this with other believers; I believe that they cannot. What do you all think?


 
@kiesha8185

we tangled with this question here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=504567

But here are my answers (kinda long sorry):

1. Ephesians 2:8-9 explains that we have achieved salvation by Gods grace through our faith. Not by works so that no one can boast. 
So if we can't do enough good works to earn our way into heaven, conversly we can't do anything bad enough to revoke Gods promise. His grace offered it and our faith led us to accept it. The end.
We should still strive to live a holy life but the Bible says even our righteousness is as filthy rags (compared to a perfect God). Our good works (including not sinning ) is for our relationship with God and so that others see our good works and praise God.

2. The Bible talks about many folks not inheriting the kingdom of heaven/God. There are two meanings to this phrase. One refers to heaven the place God dwells. The other refers to the kingdom of heaven inside each believer. Romans 14:17 explains that kingdom is righteousness, peace, and joy in the holy ghost. So it is possible for your sins to effect these areas. Your unrighteous acts affect your relationship with God, you won't have peace with others, and you will not have joy...the kingdom of God on the inside of us while on earth...not our eternal status.

3. If whenever we sin we had to get saved all over again then the blood of Christ would be ineffective. The priests used to have to constantly go before God offering burnt sacrifices for the people (under the law) because that sacrifice was only good for that one sin, they continually stood before God. But the reason Jesus was the ultimate sacrifice was because he, the high priest, the sacrificial lamb, only had to die once for all. Past present and future sins. And when he was done the bible said he sat down! Cuz the work was done and he now sits making intercession for us (asking Gods grace on our behalf). (This leads to pauls plea for us not to sin haphazardly just because grace is abounding)


God established the law in the OT. But NO ONE was good enough to be able to keep the law in deed and in their hearts. 

Thats why we needed Jesus...a savior to bridge the gap that our sin caused between us and God. So if our good deeds couldnt bridge that gap before...why would we believe our bad deeds could destroy the power of that bridge (the blood of Jesus). 

*Okay, with saying this.... why should she do the WORK it takes to not repeat the sin if her past, present, and future sins are forgiven by the sacrificial lamb of God?[/*QUOTE]

See salvation is the gift of eternal life with God. We could never be good enough to earn that "right" so we needed Jesus' "rightousness ticket" to get us in. This is gauranteed. The wages of sin is death but the _gift_ of God is eternal life. AFTER we have accepted him we are to live lives as befitting a co-heir of Jesus CHrist. The eternal battle has already been won but we must now train our bodies to be subject to our spirit (the new-born spirit of incorruptable seed). 
When you are a child of the King you want to represent him accurately. and those who are overtaken in a fault (practicing sin) have allowed their flesh to reign rather than the spirit. They are acting out, and will be chestized accordingly. But their salvation will not be taken away. 

So what is the motivator for saved folk to do right if they already have eternal life? We are still subject to the laws that God has put in place-sowing/reaping, trials to test/strengthen your faith etc. GOd will not allow us to "rest" in our sin. God knows our hearts and deals with us accordingly.

For example:God made a covenant with the children of isreal. As a sign he had the males be circumcized. Now these doggone people...lol...before AND AFTER they obtained part of the promise (the land) they still rebelled against him. But He did not require that they be Re-Circumcized after every sin...because HIS promise to them never changed...their actions took them down paths that were not very plesant for them but they never became "un-chosen" due to their actions and eventually produced the long awaited massiah of the world (the rest of the promise).

As for those folks at judgement day that he says he never knew...it wasn't that they had salvation and then he took it back...it was that they had never truly accepted him in their hearts to begin with. And ONLY they and God know if their heart is truly his or if they just said some words on a sunday. For those in a sorority its like saying, "Well Lord I wore pink and green, and I threw up my pinkie in pictures, and I skee-wee'd" and He says, "But You know you were not an AKA" 

The consequences to a jacked up relationship with God are real. He has a way of getting our attention. I've said this before and I'll say it again, I "shacked up" with my husband for two years before we got married (participating in some not-quite but really was fornicating activities). I prayed and cried and "repented" and said I would stop...then I kept doing it. Then repeated the same thing over and over but guess what...I never put him out! Felt HORIBBLE sometimes but not horrible enough to do what I needed to do to stop sinning (like we were gonna magically stop wanting each other while being that close all the time lol). And well, lets just say we have been paying for it for the last two years. And when I wanted to know why things were going so wrong in my life, I was directed to those times I chose my guy over my God. God is not mocked. To repent means to turn away from. So if you keep doing it like I did most times its really that you just feel guilt, shame, sorrowful...but you haven't repented.

But no matter how bad I am...nothing can seperate my from the love of God. How did he show his love? In while we were yet sinners Christ died and granted me eternal life


----------



## CoilyFields (May 2, 2011)

My question is;

People who have never heard the gospel, how are they judged? Is it according to their hearts then? 

In addition, what about people of different religions...if I grew up some religion, I would not be open to others coming along telling me it was wrong. (I know there is only one way to salvation and that is through Jesus Christ so I am not saying their religions/beliefs are right but just how will they be judged)

Lemme answer my own question lol 

We have to rely on the same power of the holy ghost that persuaded us to persuade them... 

These are the questions that plagued me for a while. Though they are a little unsettling,  I trust that the answers will be fair because we serve a fair and just God.


----------



## Crown (May 2, 2011)

I was just sharing *my* experience and I explain it to you in my previous post.
Why would I say or even think that you are MOCKING God ???
I read your posts in this forum, I know you are honest. 



Guitarhero said:


> I can appreciate that but that is not at all for you to determine.  We are two different individuals.  He already knows what my questions are going to be...*we're in communication all the time*.  As far as inspiration, kewl, but the tone of what you wrote and quoted was midguided "how dare you ask, who do you think you are."  Those would have applied to me if I were MOCKING G-d, which I wasn't.   I'm only being honest.



This is good!
Let's keep moving on.
The Bereans did the same thing :
Acts. 17.11 These were  more noble than those in Thessalonica, in that they received the word  with all readiness of mind, and searched the scriptures daily, whether  those things were so.


----------



## Crown (May 2, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> My question is;
> 
> People who have never heard the gospel, how are they judged? Is it according to their hearts then?
> 
> ...



For this one, I tend to believe like this :

 The Three Eternal Destinies of Man

Two Trees – Three Eternal Destinies
"The Three Eternal Destinies of Man"
can be clearly seen from the beginning of mankind. 

There in the center of the Garden of Eden, the Creator placed:
The Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil and the Tree of Life.
These two trees foretold the three eternal destinies of mankind:

The Unjust and Filthy
The Righteous
The Holy

.....
Spiritual death always precedes physical death. Their spirit was _severed_ from their Creator, the very Source of their life and being.

But all was not lost. True, Adam and Eve had fallen, but they were not given a _hopeless start_ to life. Instead, God made a _Second Covenant_ with _fallen man_, giving them the responsibility to obey their _conscience_ with the promise that if it was faithfully attended to, they would reap a _great reward_.
…..
Every man and woman will have to give _account_ before their Creator for what they have _done_ — whether _good or evil_. They will be judged on the basis of the _deeds_ which they have committed during their lifetime. A person's deeds will be examined in relation to the highest standard of knowledge within his conscience.
…..
However, if a person's deeds in judgment align them consistently with the "evil" he knew in his conscience to turn away from, then a _second eternal death_ will be awarded to them. His part will be in the "lake that burns with fire." This is the Second Death. He, likewise, deserves it. You can be certain that everyone will be awarded in eternity that which he truly deserves.

.....
Most importantly, man (after the fall) was commissioned to overcome and _master_ those kinds of sins that would cause him to break even this second covenant. If the Second Covenant was broken, the Second Death would be inevitable — unless the mercy of our Creator could reach man's heart through the sacrifice of His Son Yahshua. It was Yahshua the Messiah who would make the third eternal destiny possible for all of mankind. Both the Righteous sinner (who remained loyal to the Covenant of Conscience) and the Wicked (who forsook this Covenant) were in need of forgiveness and a means of escape from Death altogether.

It was this Yahshua who made the way possible for both the Righteous and the Filthy and Unjust to be a part of the third eternal destiny — _the Holy City_. 
  [FONT=&quot]The following sections briefly outline from Scripture the characteristics of four kinds of people who await one of the Three Eternal Destinies of Man.[/FONT]


----------



## Crown (May 2, 2011)

*The Unjust — Their Eternal Destiny is the Lake of Fire*
There are many ways a person can fit into the category of the Unjust. The word itself means: "to injure or hurt morally, socially, physically, to be unfaithful (treacherous), acting contrary to the standard of what is right, not motivated or controlled by justice; false; dishonest, wrongful, driven by unlawful or false gain." 

Those who _practice_ lying, deceit, greed, laziness, dishonesty and slander are among those who would be considered "unjust." These people didn't just do these things _once or twice_, but their lives are characterized by one or more of these aspects. Most who fit these descriptions may even have a nice veneer and appear to be quite respectable in society.
One of the characteristics of the Unjust is the _practice of lying_.

…..
*The Filthy — Their Eternal Destiny is Also the Lake of Fire*
The _Filthy_ and _Unjust_ share in the same eternal destiny, since they both _gave up_ the "good" conscience they originally possessed and chose rather to be _given over_ to doing what is evil. They "became" dysfunctional as human beings, no longer living within the perimeters of their conscience. They are _masters of disguise_, preying upon others without fear.

The word _filthy_ truly describes the worthless character of those who give themselves over to degrading and abominable acts of immorality. They suppress the _good_ they know, in order to follow after the base appetites they have for pleasure and indulgence. They may appear at first not so obviously _filthy_ but by their deeds they betray themselves. The filthy have lost their sense of morality and good judgment. They use and abuse others to fulfill their own fleshly appetites, acting upon their own selfish impulses without any restraint or regard for the people they destroy and discard.

They were not born filthy, but they _became_ filthy by the continual rejection of their conscience.

…..
*The Righteous — Their Eternal Destiny is the Nations*
Every human being is born into the category of the Righteous, because each one is created in the _image of the Creator_ with an inborn, instinctive knowledge of Him. Although all men come forth from the fallen seed of Adam, inheriting the iniquities of their fathers, they are born with a conscience and the ability to obey it. Since Adam fell, every man has been born with an inclination to sin –a selfish bent– but not an inclination to silence his conscience. The conscience is a precious gift from a loving Creator who desires to steer man away from those kinds of sins that would take him to a place of eternal torment.

To be _righteous_ means to be innocent, _free from guilt_, and just in character and trait. They are _not_ guilty for _corrupting_ and taking away the _innocence_ of another person. The righteous care for their neighbor as they would themselves. They do not tear down the reputation of others, but always seek to strengthen and support "good" wherever it is shown. They do not show partiality, but have a sense of equity and fairness in all their dealings with others. The people who characterize the righteous do not give up the struggle to live by their conscience; they consistently choose good over evil. Even though they are not sinless, they pay attention to the voice of their conscience and seek to make amends for any hurt or wrongdoing. 

The lives of these people are consistent. The man will work hard and honestly to provide for his family, and he will care for them in every way. His wife bears the pain of bringing forth life so that her heart would be bonded to her offspring; she will not choose the easier option of a pain-free labor. They genuinely care about people and treat them fairly and respectfully. The good deeds they do are not for the sake of being noticed. Rather, they are prompted in their conscience to act in sincerity and loyalty to the standards they _know_ are right. Though they err, they are conscience-stricken and try to restore any damage done (wherever it is possible or within their power to do so). They keep within the boundaries of their conscience and _do_ what is right with good intent, unlike the unjust who _do_ the wrong thing with evil intent.
…..
These people will not be condemned to the Lake of Fire simply because they did not believe in "Jesus," but they will inherit a second life in eternity called the Eternal Kingdom of the _Nations_. Although the righteous sinner must pay for the penalty of his sin by experiencing the First Death, people who heed the voice of their conscience will find mercy on the Day of Judgment.

.....
*The Holy — Their Eternal Destiny is the Holy City*
The term "Holy" literally means: set apart for sacred purpose — to the service or worship of God; reserved from profane or common use. Therefore, those who obey the gospel are "set apart" for _His sake_ and for the gospel's sake (meaning: _cause_ or _purpose_ of the gospel). The Holy are entirely separated from the world and their own personal sins to now live in service to the One who secured their forgiveness. They live a life that is "distinct, holy, and separate" from the rest of the world. That does not mean in disassociation with the physical world, but "set apart" from the spiritual realm and influences that would attempt to make them common or profaned. These holy ones withdraw from "fellowship" with the world — from what is filthy or common — since they have joined "fellowship" with God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-11 in the New Testament clearly expresses what the holy ones have no part in any longer. They live a life which keeps them "unstained" by fellowship with the spirits that rule the world.

…..
So, every person must choose what his eternal destiny will be. Revelation 22:11 declares The Three Eternal Destinies of Man: There will be the _Unjust and Filthy *still*_, the _Righteous of the Nations *still*_, and the _Holy *still*_. These are the _final_ destinations for all mankind. The Creator of Heaven and Earth leaves this choice up to each individual. He has made every provision possible for mankind to partake in His ultimate plan. His desire is to live in and dwell among mankind. He wants you to see His true heart and character, so you could be a part of His _ultimate purpose_ — throughout eternity.

…..
I don’t agree with all that was written, but the entire article can be found here :
http://www.twelvetribes.org/publications/3ED/two-trees-three-destinies.html


----------



## blazingthru (May 2, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> My question is;
> 
> In addition, what about people of different religions...if I grew up some religion, I would not be open to others coming along telling me it was wrong. (I know there is only one way to salvation and that is through Jesus Christ so I am not saying their religions/beliefs are right but just how will they be judged)



This is just my thoughts based on some of my own opinion, I grew up one way, but I had some doubts about what I believed, then I read of the Bereans jews and these is how I study things that are told to me. 
*Acts 17:11 (New King James Version)*

   11 These were more  fair-minded than those in Thessalonica, in that they received the word  with all readiness, and searched the Scriptures daily _to find out_ whether these things were so. So they listen and then went to see ( examine) whether it was true or not. They did not reject what they heard or become offended. They sought the scriptures for the truth



Why would God want us to know this? I think because as Christians we are to be constantly studying. I am always making sure what I believe adheres to the words of God, The word is how we will be judged. My mother and father taught me one way their parents taught them but its up to us as individuals to seek God out for ourselves, he is to be personal to us. Not by following traditions and even teachings of the church. we are to examine everything. People think because your telling them a new truth your trying to convert them but it is what it is a new truth that was always there, but we never knew until now its meaning. 
*2 Peter 3:16-18 (New American Standard Bible)*

   16as also in all his letters, speaking in them of these things, in which are some things hard to understand, which the untaught and unstable distort, as they do also the rest of the Scriptures, to their own destruction.( is this not true, many believe that people die and go straight to  hell or heaven, but this is not scriptural based, not at all. Yet the few who were untaught and unstable distorted the scriptures and the world believes. This is why we pray before we read the bible and ask the holy spirit to give us understanding of the scriptures and the desire to study the scriptures daily.) 

 17You therefore, beloved, knowing this beforehand, be on *your guard* so that you are not carried away by the error of unprincipled men and fall from your own steadfastness, 
 18but grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ To Him be the glory, both now and to the day of eternity. Amen. 
If we do not study, we could easily become lost. 

No one can convince me otherwise, concerning the dead.  In this, I have studied the scriptures and have prayed and researched and realize that this is one area where I cannot be fooled, as I know the truth and cannot budge from it, but if someone was to say to me did you know you will need a special stone to get to heaven, Well I heard of that before so now I have something to research what does the stone mean, what does the stone represent and is it true will I need it and I will spend the time in looking for this information with prayer.  God says he is going to give us a white stone.  not that we need it to get into heaven. 
*Revelation 2:17*
  He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches   To *him who overcomes*, to him I will give some of the hidden  manna, and I  will give him a *white* *stone*, and a _ new name written_ on the *stone*  which no one knows but he who receives it.'
so now I have learned that those who Overcome will be given a white stone, and with a new name on it. That stone will give us access to everywhere we want to go in heaven. But what is important about this stone
*Psalms 118:22*
 22The (A)stone which the builders rejected
         Has become the chief corner stone. 
*Isaiah 28:16*




 16Therefore thus says the Lord GOD,
         "(A)Behold, I am laying in Zion a stone, a tested (B)stone,
         A costly cornerstone for the foundation, firmly placed.
         He who believes in it will not be disturbed. 

*1 Peter 2:6-8*

http://www.biblegateway.com/resources/audio/play.php?aid=26&book=67&chapter=2


 6For this is contained in Scripture:
         "(A)BEHOLD, I LAY IN ZION A CHOICE STONE, A (B)PRECIOUS CORNER stone,
         AND HE WHO BELIEVES IN HIM WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED."  
 7(C)This precious value, then, is for you who believe; but for those who disbelieve,
         "(D)THE STONE WHICH THE BUILDERS (E)REJECTED,
         THIS BECAME THE VERY CORNER stone,"  
 8and,
         "(F)A STONE OF STUMBLING AND A ROCK OF OFFENSE";
         (G)for they stumble because they are disobedient to the word, (H)and to this doom they were also appointed. 
This stone is Jesus, upon whom we build our faith, he is our advisor, our counselor, our prince of peace, he is our access to everything God has in store for us. An entire sermon could be preached on this White Stone and the new name.  Next thing to study is the Name and what names represent and why we need a new name, that's for another time. 

So in conclusion, I believe that as Christians we need to have an open mind and be willing to sit down and research our beliefs and line them up with the scripture, I have learned a new thing every single day. To my amazement. Did you know that our faith is based on history as well, its not just a story its history, tangleable things. I hope this is a help to the question above.


----------



## ktykaty (May 2, 2011)

kiesha8185 said:


> Can a Christian lose their salvation?  I recently had a discussion about this with other believers; I believe that they cannot.  What do you all think?





CoilyFields said:


> @kiesha8185
> But here are my answers (kinda long sorry):
> 
> 1. Ephesians 2:8-9 explains that we have achieved salvation by Gods grace through our faith. Not by works so that no one can boast.
> So if we can't do enough good works to earn our way into heaven, conversly we can't do anything bad enough to revoke Gods promise. His grace offered it and our faith led us to accept it. The end.



Yes we can do something bad enough to loose our salvation. We can stop having faith or we can reject God. 
Some people, when the Holy Spirit convicts them of their sins, reject God. They do tell Him:" I know you are the Lord Almighty and you see what I'm doing. I know it's wrong but I don't want you in my life, leave me alone and look the other way."
Salvation is there for us, but it isn't mandatory. We need to accept salvation not just once but persevere in accepting salvation till the end. God gave us free will, including the possibility to reject him.

Mathew 24: 9-13. _At that time many *will turn away from the faith* and will betray and hate each other,__ 11 and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people. 12 Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, 13 *but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved.*_


----------



## bizybee316 (May 2, 2011)

*What did Jesus sacrifice?*

This is a great thread, because there are indeed many questions I have about my faith.  I have not read the ENTIRE Bible, but i have read the majority of it. Here is a question that has always been in the back of my mind.

1. What exactly did Jesus sacrifice for our sins?

john 3:16

"for God so loved the world that He gave us His only begotten son, so that whoever might believe in Him shall not perish but have everlasting life"

It is said in the Bible that Jesus suffered for several hours on the cross, even crying out "my God, my God, why have you forsaken me?" After his death, he was buried in a tomb, where he arose three days later and ascended to heaven. 

If I have read the bible correctly, then it would seem as though Jesus did not really sacrifice anything. Not his life, for he arose three days later. And he KNEW that he would arise three days later, and he KNEW that he would go back to heaven. During his time on earth he was still fully God, which would mean he was omniscient, which means he knew he was not really going to die. To me it seems that the only thing he really sacrificed were a few hours of uncomfort (if Gods can even FEEL pain). What is a few hours of uncomfort to a God who has eternal life? 

So, what did Jesus sacrifice? Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## ktykaty (May 2, 2011)

*Re: What did Jesus sacrifice?*



bizybee316 said:


> If I have read the bible correctly, then it would seem as though Jesus did not really sacrifice anything. Not his life, for he arose three days later. And he KNEW that he would arise three days later, and he KNEW that he would go back to heaven. During his time on earth he was still fully God, which would mean he was omniscient, which means he knew he was not really going to die. To me it seems that the only thing he really sacrificed were a few hours of uncomfort (if Gods can even FEEL pain). What is a few hours of uncomfort to a God who has eternal life?
> 
> So, what did Jesus sacrifice? Any answers would be appreciated.



I learned the answer to that today at mass. Thank you for giving me and occasion to share. 

*sac·ri·fice*

noun, verb, 
1. the offering of animal, plant, or human life or of some material possession to a deity, as in propitiation or homage. 
2. the person, animal, or thing so offered. 
3. the surrender or destruction of something prized or desirable for the sake of something considered as having a higher or more pressing claim.7.to make a sacrifice or offering of. 
8. to surrender or give up, or permit injury or disadvantage to, for the sake of something else. 
9. to dispose of (goods, property, etc.) regardless of profit.

Death is the destruction of the human body. Jesus  was fully God but he was also fully human. It was more than just a few  hours of discomfort. On the cross he sacrificed/surrendered his  humanity. (Isaiah 52:14).
Jesus came to fufill the Law, meaning he came to offer the perfect/unblemished sacrifice in atonement for sin. (Hebrews 10:10)

On the cross, Jesus offered/surrendered his life to the Father in propiation for our sins and the Father gave it back to him three days later. Jesus really died on the cross. But Jesus didn't raise himself from the dead, the Father did. (Acts 2:24)

He also sacrificed his blood on the cross to seal the New Covenant. (Hebrews 9:15-28)

I Hope this helps you.It's only a few of the many layers of explanation of what happened in Jerusalem 2000 years ago.


----------



## bizybee316 (May 3, 2011)

KtyKaty, thank you very much for clearing that up for me.


----------



## CoilyFields (May 3, 2011)

*Re: What did Jesus sacrifice?*



bizybee316 said:


> This is a great thread, because there are indeed many questions I have about my faith. I have not read the ENTIRE Bible, but i have read the majority of it. Here is a question that has always been in the back of my mind.
> 
> 1. What exactly did Jesus sacrifice for our sins?
> 
> ...


 
In the begining God declared that the wages of sin would be death.

So when man sinned it doomed us to die...eventually. But it also caused us to die a spiritual death (present and eternal seperation from God).  To combat the spiritual death and re-establish a right relationship with God...something had to die (cause God doesnt lie).

Animals were sacrificed (valuable, unblemished etc) or sometimes other things if the people were poor and didnt have animals. The ritual outlined (by moses from God) in the old testament was that the sin was transferred from the person to the animal and the animal suffered the consequences of that persons sins...death. An atonement.

So when Jesus died, he was the ultimate sacrifice. taking on our sins, atoning for the wrong that we had done. Dying in our place. He WAS the sacrifice.

Remember as stated above, he was fully God but also fully man and he did not call upon his divinity in these occasions.  When he felt the pain...it was the same pain we would feel. He didn't take a divine anesthetic lol.  But even more than this...he suffered the seperation from the father that he had never experienced due to the weight of our sins.  That may sound trivial, but think about going from total holiness to totally filthy with sin.

He died. And then he conquered death (satans "victory") by rising up again to new life (God's gift and true victory).


----------



## Guitarhero (May 3, 2011)

IMHO...how can G-d take on sin if He cannot co-exist with it?  That is the separation, the judgment and condemnation of us.  However, the sprinkling of the blood sacrifice is the propitiation for those sins committed and allowing the person access to G-d, covering and washing them out.  He physically took on all the sins ever committed and all the sins that are ever going to be committed, along with suffering and death upon His separate "holy" body.  If we consider the separate, set aside and holy nature of G-d, then we will see that His sacrifice of doing such was indeed great and quite impossible for anyone else to accomplish.  I'll have to come back to this later.


----------



## CoilyFields (May 4, 2011)

ktykaty said:


> Yes we can do something bad enough to loose our salvation. We can stop having faith or we can reject God.
> Some people, when the Holy Spirit convicts them of their sins, reject God. *They do tell Him:" I know you are the Lord Almighty and you see what I'm doing. I know it's wrong but I don't want you in my life, leave me alone and look the other way."*
> Salvation is there for us, but it isn't mandatory. We need to accept salvation not just once but persevere in accepting salvation till the end. God gave us free will, including the possibility to reject him.
> 
> Mathew 24: 9-13. _At that time many *will turn away from the faith* and will betray and hate each other,__ 11 and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people. 12 Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, 13 *but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved.*_


 
To the bolded: We do this all of the time. Whenever we sin (unless we didnt know it was a sin). So how often do we have to "renew" our salvation? If I commit a "little sin" then I still got my salvation but if I commit a "big sin" or do a particular sin over and over then its gone? Who makes the determination?

Thats living in fear. Fear that if I die before I repent for a particular sin then I am going to hell because I lost my salvation and didnt get it back again in time.

God doesnt tie us to Him in fear. We are bound by love. He loves us because of His OWN goodness, not ours. As I quoted before, even our righteousness is as filthy rages! Thats why he says He is married to the backslider...and we know God doesn't believe in divorce.

When we say that we can do enough bad to lose our salvation...we are saying that the power of the gift rests with us. But the Bible says we are saved by grace so no one could boast (boast that they were good enough to earn their salvation, and conversely that someone else was too bad to deserve it).

This also poses a problem for sinners coming to accept Jesus Christ. They may believe that they have to "get themselves together" before coming to God. But the truth is they can NOT do the work of the Holy Ghost (the power source of a changed heart) nor can they ever be fixed up enough to earn salvation. 

To the Italisized:

This reminds me of Philippians 2:12 where it talks about working our your own salvation. This doesnt mean accepting salvation more than once. But working the magnitude of the gift out....its like becoming a millionaire

ETA: Sorry my last sentance was cut off! lol. I meant to say its like becoming a millionaire. Somone has paid off your past present and future debts while giving you a constant influx of cash. Now how you use it is up to you. They give you a manual on how to get the most out of the money but if you choose bits and pieces, or think you have a better plan for managing it its not going to reach its full potential (and you will have consequences) but you are sitll a millionaire!


----------



## ktykaty (May 4, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> To the bolded: We do this all of the time. Whenever we sin (unless we didnt know it was a sin). So how often do we have to "renew" our salvation? If I commit a "little sin" then I still got my salvation but if I commit a "big sin" or do a particular sin over and over then its gone? Who makes the determination?
> 
> Thats living in fear. Fear that if I die before I repent for a particular sin then I am going to hell because I lost my salvation and didnt get it back again in time.
> 
> ...



There seems to be a misunderstanding here. I wasn't talking about ordinary sins, no matter how horrible. I'm talking about more radical choices.

We are saved by the grace of God through our faith in Jesus. If you do not believe in Jesus, you are not saved because He is the narrow door, the way, the truth and the life. Believed it or not, there are people who chose in full knowledge to stop believing that Jesus died in propiation for our sins and resurrected. They turn away from the faith.

I agree that salvation is a gift that no one deserve. For salvation to be a gift and not  something God impose in our life, there is the need for options. Option to accept or reject the gift. Option to keep it or give it back. We worship a loving, just, mercyfull God. He doesn't force us to accept nor keep any of his gifts because He love us. God want us to love him back, so He allows us the possibility to reject Him at any moment. Since He loves us, He gives us the possibility to accept him at any moment.
Pertaining to salvation the only "power" we have is to say yes or no. We have that power not because of anything that we do but because it is freely given by God. In this unequally yoked marriage, the most powerfull one (God) is leaving the door constantly open for the weaker one (us) to escape, in order to ensure that we stay with Him because we love Him and not because we fear Him.

I hope that's clearer.


----------



## Nayeli (May 4, 2011)

I have two questions (of many).

Where are souls between death and the day of judgment? When I was younger I used to think they were in a room somewhere (silly me).
Are we going to know each other in heaven?


----------



## CoilyFields (May 5, 2011)

ktykaty said:


> There seems to be a misunderstanding here. I wasn't talking about ordinary sins, no matter how horrible. I'm talking about more radical choices.
> 
> We are saved by the grace of God through our faith in Jesus. If you do not believe in Jesus, you are not saved because He is the narrow door, the way, the truth and the life. Believed it or not, there are people who chose in full knowledge to stop believing that Jesus died in propiation for our sins and resurrected. They turn away from the faith.
> 
> ...


 
Yes Ma'am that is much clearer, thank you.

The only part I disagree with is us having accepted Christ...then the possibility of rejecting. I dont believe that when you TRULY have accepted Him that you CAN reject him later. ( and not because he wont let us per se)

Judas comes to mind. Though he gave the appearance of accepting Jesus as the Holy Son of God, his actions proved that he truly never really believed. He was never actually saved. John 6:70, 1john 2:19 (He even went out and preached the gospel etc. but in his heart...he didnt have "saving faith")

So I guess my point is if you can accept God...then reject him...did you ever really accept him in the first place? I'd say no. I believe that those are the ones who will say they prophesied etc. in his name at judgement but he will reject them because he never knew them. (But this fakeness can only be known by that person and God...meaning we can't judge weather a person is saved or not).

Disclaimer: there is a difference in a saved person who is backslidden or overtakenin a fault and someone who was never actually saved in the first place though they gave the appearance of being saved.


----------



## Crown (May 5, 2011)

Nayeli said:


> I have two questions (of many).
> 
> Are we going to know each other in heaven?



1Cor. 13 : 12 For now we see only a reflection as in a mirror; *then we shall see face to face*. Now I know in part; *then I shall know fully, even as I am fully known*.

1Jn. 3 : 2 Dear friends, now we are children of God, and *what we will be has not yet been made known. But we know that when Christ appears, we shall be like him, for we shall see him as he is*. 3 All who have this hope in him purify themselves, just as he is pure.


----------



## Crown (May 5, 2011)

Nayeli said:


> I have two questions (of many).
> 
> Where are souls between death and the day of judgment?



http://www.christadelphia.org/pamphlet/afterdth.htm
After Death - What?...

*The Vital Question*
*How do we settle this question about what happens after death?* Where do we go for a thoroughly reliable and truthful answer? 
Do we trust to our own feelings or "intuition"? How do we know we are right? How could we expect anyone else to accept our view on our own authority? How can any man or woman anywhere tell us the answer? How do they know, anyway? Do we accept the views of religious leaders, either of individuals or of Councils or Synods? How do they know? And what are we to think when prominent religious leaders are seen to be divided among themselves on important issues? One prominent bishop has declared that Christ did not literally rise from the dead; others declare the Resurrection to be one of the foundations of the Christian faith. Who are we to believe-and why? 
......

http://www.truthontheweb.org/heaven.htm
*What does the Bible say about heaven??*
Most people if they were asked this question would say that heaven is the place "up there somewhere", the place that "the people who are saved by Jesus will go and spend eternity."  Is this true?  That is what so many people, religious people, believe.... so it is hard for many to imagine it being anything else. 
What happens when we die? Some think that you become an "angel". What does the bible say?  Is heaven a place where we will sit around on clouds all day and play harps?  Is this "doctrine" biblically sound?

Have you ever proved , from the pages of your own bible, that people go to heaven when they die? *Let us guide you through some scriptures that may help you be assured of what happens to a person when they die, what is heaven,  and where the Kingdom of God is going to be set up.  *

*IS MAN IMMORTAL?* 
  Genesis 2:7 "And the Lord God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life and man became a living soul." Notice that man BECAME a living soul.....not HAD a living soul.  The Hebrew word translated by the King James Version translators as "soul" is NEPHESH. Strong's Exhaustive Concordance #5315 defines this word as " a breathing creature".  It goes on to include "any beast, body, breath, creature" as also being called a "nephesh" -besides just man.   
......

http://www.truthontheweb.org/elijah.htm
*Did they enter into Heaven?* 
  [FONT=&quot]There are many people, even some Theologians, who believe emphatically that Elijah was taken to God's throne in Heaven.  It is believed that the biblical examples of Enoch and Elijah show that we will also be in Heaven with God after we die.  Well, *What about Elijah?  Or Enoch? Weren't they taken to heaven?*  Well, let us find out about these two men of God and of their "translation".  *Let us begin with Elijah and also let us rely on the scriptures to give us the "big picture" of what really happened with him.*  We need to gather a little information before we go to II Kings to "witness" the "translation" of this servant of God. 
[/FONT]


----------



## blazingthru (May 8, 2011)

Nayeli said:


> I have two questions (of many).
> 
> Where are souls between death and the day of judgment? When I was younger I used to think they were in a room somewhere (silly me).
> Are we going to know each other in heaven?



Soul and the body is the somewhat the same thing.  So when you fall asleep in death, your soul/your body is asleep. Your soul cannot exist without the breath of life and the body, it ceases to exist. 

The breath that is in your body is what makes you move and speak, it is just that breath. It does not know anything it is the "spark" that moves you. It is air. 
*Genesis 2:7 (King James Version)*


 7And the LORD God  formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils  the breath of life; and man became a living soul.


*Job 27:3 (King James Version) * 
 3All the while my breath is in me, and the spirit of God is in my nostrils;


Your breath of life goes to God when death occurs. 



As for the Judgment Day, which is at the end of the age and its twofold. The dead in Christ have already been judged, they are sleep and will arise When Jesus appears to awaken them. The rest of the dead (those who are lost) will remain asleep for 1,000.00 years, after Jesus comes.  When you die you are asleep you know nothing your not in a waiting room or watching your love ones you are asleep. 

*1 Thessalonians 4:13-18 (King James Version)*


 13But I would  not have you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning them which are *asleep*,  that ye sorrow not, even as others which have no hope.( we have hope that we will see our love ones again)

 14For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with him. 
 15For  this we say unto you by the word of the Lord, that we which are alive  and remain unto the coming of the Lord shall not prevent them which are  asleep. 
 16For the  Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of  the archangel, and with the trump of God: *and the dead in Christ shall  rise first:* 
 17Then  we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in  the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with  the Lord. 
 18Wherefore comfort one another with these words.
*Revelation 20 (King James Version)*

 4And  I saw thrones, and they sat upon them, and judgment was given unto  them: and I saw the souls of them that were beheaded for the witness of  Jesus, and for the word of God, and which had not worshipped the beast,  neither his image, neither had received his mark upon their foreheads,  or in their hands; and they lived and reigned with Christ a thousand  years.  5But the rest of the dead lived not again until the thousand years were finished. This is the first resurrection. 
 6Blessed  and holy is he that hath part in the *first resurrection:* on such the  second death hath no power, but they shall be priests of God and of  Christ, and shall reign with him a thousand years. 
 7And when the thousand years are expired, Satan shall be loosed out of his prison, 
 8And  shall go out to deceive the nations ( the lost all of the lost that have ever been in the earth, they will be awaken) which are in the four quarters of  the earth, Gog, and Magog, to gather them together to battle: the number  of whom is as the sand of the sea.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 9, 2011)

ktykaty said:


> There seems to be a misunderstanding here.* I wasn't talking about ordinary sins, no matter how horrible. I'm talking about more radical choices.*
> 
> We are saved by the grace of God through our faith in Jesus.* If you do not believe in Jesus, you are not saved because He is the narrow door, the way, the truth and the life*. Believed it or not, there are people who chose in full knowledge to stop believing that Jesus died in propiation for our sins and resurrected. They turn away from the faith.
> 
> ...



Most protestants do not have a concept of venial versus mortal sins and the translations are often lost in between the two groups of christians.  Also, CCC 845- doesn't teach that people will die for lack of believing in Christ.  If that means rejecting Him outright?  I'm sure...but not knowing Him?  That's a different story and G-d's mercy covers that.


----------



## ktykaty (May 9, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Most protestants do not have a concept of venial versus mortal sins and the translations are often lost in between the two groups of christians.  Also, CCC 845- doesn't teach that people will die for lack of believing in Christ.  If that means rejecting Him outright?  I'm sure...but not knowing Him?  That's a different story and G-d's mercy covers that.



What I wrote wasn't aimed at those who* through no fault of their own* do not know Christ. Those too may be saved by the grace of God.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 9, 2011)

Why do some people believe the "name it and claim it" thingie (i'm not sure if it's a doctrine or not)?  I'm asking because there is a verse in James that says that "we shouldn't ask amiss" (correct me if I'm wrong sisters)  

Is it like a believing by faith type of thing? or do some just believe if they claim what they want that it's automatically going to come to pass?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 9, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Why do some people believe the "name it and claim it" thingie (i'm not sure if it's a doctrine or not)? I'm asking because there is a verse in James that says that "we shouldn't ask amiss" (correct me if I'm wrong sisters)
> 
> Is it like a believing by faith type of thing? or do some just believe if they claim what they want that it's automatically going to come to pass?


 

Yea, I've heard of that blab it and grab it doctrine. People going to car dealerships and laying hands on a BMW when you don't have BMW money. I believe this comes from the false doctrine that God wants everyone to be rich, so we should ask for the millions, etc. If you want that BMW then get a job that can pay for it. 

I believe we should walk by faith and ask our Father for good things. There is a scripture that tells us our Father wants to give us good things but He is not a santa claus. Just coz we believe by faith, does not mean it is in the will of God for our lives. We should be seeking His kingdom and His righteousness, the rest will fall in place.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 10, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> To the bolded: We do this all of the time. Whenever we sin (unless we didnt know it was a sin). So how often do we have to "renew" our salvation? *If I commit a "little sin" then I still got my salvation but if I commit a "big sin" or do a particular sin over and over then its gone? Who makes the determination?
> *
> Thats living in fear. Fear that if I die before I repent for a particular sin then I am going to hell because I lost my salvation and didnt get it back again in time.
> 
> ...




I have a particular situation since our family is truly mixed (culturally).  There's a lot of defections right and left about belief systems.  I don't have a problem with it, truly, until someone knocks on my door and attempts to tell me what_ I_ should believe and do.     But I'll tell you I've got cousins who are traditionals.  Some folks believe that our people only came to believe in G-d with the whites...not true.  But there are those who hold traditional religion.  They are open to others but that goes sour when I have people I love getting baptised every single Sunday or time they decide to go to somebody's church.  It's not necessary and I think it's wrong to confuse folks like that.  The people at those churches are confusing them on baptism's purpose.  You only need one valid one.  

I agree that G-d doesn't tie us in fear but certainly respect.  The difference between sins that break the relationship with Him are those of mortal (full conscience when committed, fully grave matter) and venial (those committed, not of a grave nature).  When mortal sins are committed, the grace has been broken and in order to restore it, one must confess.  We should likewise confess our venial sins but the latter do not break off the salvific relationship to G-d, but they do damage it as all sins do.  I just wish I knew what to do to help my family...not to convert or sway them in any way, just to help them see that what they are doing is not freedom.


----------



## kiesha8185 (May 15, 2011)

Wow wow wow...you said everything God showed me after I sought Him for the answer to this question! Thank you so much for confirming what the Holy Spirit led me to understand!

I hope you lead some kind of bible study or something You are a TEACHER! You not only know the word, but you know how to break it down in ways for people to understand.

Thank you so much for this.



CoilyFields said:


> @kiesha8185
> 
> we tangled with this question here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=504567
> 
> ...


----------

